# Unable to reply to a thread.



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

For what ever reason, in only one thread I'm unable to reply.

Here is the thread in reference: https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...vid-19-missing-the-mark.576538/#post-12005486

When I hit the reply button nothing happens. No errors, nothing.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Try other browsers/devices to narrow it down.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm seeing the same in Safari on my iPhone as I'm seeing in Chrome & Vivaldi on my iMac.

I'm seeing this logged in Console in Chrome when I hit the post reply button.


```
jquery.min.js:4 POST https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/advertising-etc-during-covid-19-missing-the-mark.576538/add-reply net::ERR_BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT
```


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

It looks like the issue is if you have any type of ad blocker installed you can't reply to that thread.

The AJAX is being blocked because the string contains the world "advertising".

Getting "net::ERR_BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT" error on some AJAX calls


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Also, FYI, it's not just Ad Blockers.

Avast Internet Security Premium blocked the call as well after disabling my ad blocker. At least Avast gave me the option to either block or allow.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I had to turn off the ad blocker for Safari on my iPhone to even read the thread.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

jay_man2 said:


> I had to turn off the ad blocker for Safari on my iPhone to even read the thread.


Even though you are a member and should not be getting ads at all? That seems weird.

edit: Oh, it is the thread title that is triggering it


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

eddyj said:


> Even though you are a member and should not be getting ads at all? That seems weird.


I thought so too.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

"Advertising" in the title & "Hot Adult Contemporary" in the body. It's scripted to fail.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

no problems using edge beta browser and ad-block plus with norton security...

hey! why isn't my computer blocking replies, too!?!


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> no problems using edge beta browser and ad-block plus with norton security...
> 
> hey! why isn't my computer blocking replies, too!?!


Try replying to that thread and let us know what happens with that combo


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

LoREvanescence said:


> Try replying to that thread and let us know what happens with that combo


yup, you're right, i'm blocked too - i can hit the reply button and type a comment, but it won't post.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I just noticed this as well - turned off uBlock Origin for that page and the post went through.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I can see the block (from us EasyList), I can see the rule it's hitting. But I don't understand uBlock filters well enough to understand why it lets me read, but not post.

And yes, the thread title causing the URL to contain "/advertising-" has doomed it in the eyes of most ad blockers.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

kdmorse said:


> I can see the block (from us EasyList), I can see the rule it's hitting. But I don't understand uBlock filters well enough to understand why it lets me read, but not post.
> 
> And yes, the thread title causing the URL to contain "/advertising-" has doomed it in the eyes of most ad blockers.


It's hitting a filter related to AJAX. AJAX is being used to post your reply. And that send request is being blocked because that filter is picking up on the word "advertising". I believe it thinks it is preventing the data from being sent to advertisers.

You would have to look up JavaScript related filters in the ad blocker.


----------

